

Tell HN: Am hosting a meetup for 40 journalists in Chicago. Hackers welcome - brandnewlow
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=117251992399

======
brandnewlow
There are lots of journalists in Chicago working on different forward-thinking
media projects. Several of them and I decided to rent out a bar and invite
them all out for drinks this Thursday.

We'd love to get some technology people out there as well, especially if
you're interested in news, transparency and journalism.

~~~
fallentimes
Also, for those of you that don't know, Brad (brandnewlow) founded the
excellent Chicago news site, Windy Citizen:

<http://www.windycitizen.com>

~~~
brandnewlow
We had our first story break 50 votes yesterday!

[http://www.windycitizen.com/ourmaninchicago/press/2009/09/01...](http://www.windycitizen.com/ourmaninchicago/press/2009/09/01/chi-
town-daily-news-calls-copycat-on-tribune-watchdog-story/)

------
mrkurt
Doh, I really don't want to re-enable my Facebook account, but I'm tempted for
this. :) Can I RSVP some other way?

~~~
brandnewlow
Just show up. Won't be a problem.

~~~
mrkurt
Maybe I will!

------
malbiniak
I'm at ad:tech. There was an amazing session yesterday that I had no business
sitting in on, but did, and oh yeah, it was amazing. I'll try to regurgitate
the ideas the smart folks on the panel shared. And I'll bring my drinking hat.

[http://www.ad-tech.com/chicago/session_detail.asp?refad=1...](http://www.ad-
tech.com/chicago/session_detail.asp?refad=1&session=1082)

~~~
jakarta
please, regurgitate some of those views here as well!

------
tptacek
Rats. My son's birthday tomorrow.

~~~
brandnewlow
We will figure out this whole meetup thing some time soon. :)

